# Using creatine with no spleen!???



## j2048b (Mar 2, 2014)

Got a buddy who doesnt have a spleen is it still ok to use creatine? 

He asked me to ask because im not sure?


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 2, 2014)

I have no idea, but I'll bump it for you.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 2, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I have no idea, but I'll bump it for you.



Thanks rumpy, thats y i told him id ask because i cant find an answer and he asked me to find out


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't see why he can't I mean I'm no doctor or am I telling him it's ok but creatine is a natural supplement just like whey or anything else like that. 

Like i said I'm no Dr.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 2, 2014)

Best thing he can do is ask his doctor.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks ecks! Will do!


----------

